# The labyrinth 30th anniversary theatrical re-release and all-new special anniversary editions



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> CELEBRATE THE VISIONARY TALENTS OF
> 
> JIM HENSON AND DAVID BOWIE WITH THE
> 
> ...


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Watched this on DVD and looked nice, but this should be awesome. Can't wait! ThANKs!


----------

